# Anyone seen/used the kennels on P&O North sea ferries?



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all 
Just as the title says, has anyone any comments? 
We have used the Hull to Zeebrugge ferry in the past but never with the dogs, this has always been on the tunnel. 
As we only live a short distance from Hull we would like to start our summer trip locally but we are unsure about the dogs. 
They were used to being left in kennels but have not been for three years or so. 
It says on the website that visits to the kennels during the crossing can be made by prior arrangement, is this true? 
JP


----------

